# Concerned about matting around her wee-wee



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hope the "wee-wee" thing isn't cheesy, but I'm at a loss as to how to handle this one. With a LOT of patience, I now groom my mini schnauzer/shih tzu mix, Missy, myself. She now lets me comb her every day and I no longer have a problem with matting. But there is one place where she has a HUGE mat and I don't know how to handle it. There is a big ball of matting around her wee-wee and I don't dare go there with scissors and this one couldn't be solved with that anyway. I have a detangler spray and "Mane & Tail" conditioner, but I don't know if they'd work....I haven't tried it yet. I think it's now bothering her because she goes down there a lot to lick it. Has anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you handle it?


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

With scissors, one bit at a time and then always keep the hair short there..the groomer will do it for you!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

take her to a groomer.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I cut around there with scissors. Just remember to do only a little bit at a time, and always cut AWAY from the skin. It's very easy when you pull on the hair to cut it that you get a bit of very thin skin as well, so always only cut a few hairs at a time.

If you're not confident with it, just take her to a groomer. Then just stay on top of it after that so it doesn't get matted again.

Detangler spray won't fix full on mats, they will only help with little tangles.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Put your fingers between her skin and the scissors and begin cutting. Do not pull the fur and only cut little bits at a time.
Once you've got it short, try brushing it out a little at a time, if it's not working, take her to the groomers where they will use pet clippers and shave the spot. 
If you want to attempt that yourself - make sure the skin is tight and be very gentle because their skin can tear easily.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Do NOT use scissors around the vulva! Clippers are 1000x safer. Using scissors is beyond dangerous, and not even something an experienced groomer would attempt. Accident waiting to happen. Use clippers, and a 10 blade, or have the groomer give her a sanitary clip. The sanitary area and groin should be kept clipped short with a 10 blade always.


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. And, do not worry, taking scissors to that area is something I would NEVER even attempt to try. It's also not like Missy would just lay down and let me go there. She lets me groom her now after a LOT of time and patience, but she does not want me down there. I never thought of a groomer. I was thinking I'd get advice to take her to the vet. I will definitely make an appointment right away. Again, thanks for all the help. I always get great answers and advice here.
:wave:


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

Yep, I second what Graco said..I work in a groom shop and would never go there with shears. If you go to your groomer and don't need a full haircut they will often do a mini groom/sanitary clip for pretty cheap. I have a few regulars who are great about keeping their dog neat in between grooms and will sometimes have their dog washed well and just ask me to shave that area. I will usually do it for a small fee (sometimes no fee depending on the client..) It's worth it to me since they keep their dog in such good shape and still come see me for the "big haircuts".


----------



## godfreygirl143 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info on groomer RunsWithDogs.....it is very helpful. I didn't know I could ask for a mini groom/sanitary clip. Story behind home grooming: Groomers are pretty scarce around here and I would drive a half hour to take my Missy. She was afraid of even the sound of her hair being clipped, so the groomer said she had to muzzle her because she would bite (and yes she would, even though she is the sweetest, friendliest dog I've ever had). I left her with a different groomer there one time and, when I brought her home, she was limping for over 2 weeks. That is when I decided to learn to groom her at home. And boy did it take a LOT of patience and time. I had to "train" her not to bite and just clip one piece of hair at a time.....then LOTS and LOTS of praise. Doing this over and over and over and.....well, you get it. Now I can put her up on the table and clip her all over or just her ears...whatever....and she has no problems with it. The same with her toenails ....it took LOTS of patience and time to even be able to clip one toe...now she lets me clip them with no problem. But, not being a groomer, I never thought of the delicate area down below and just found the matting while rubbing her tummy one day.

I don't want to lose all of that time and patience and her become afraid of being groomed again. But I am going to make an appointment...but there is only one groomer I fully trust there and, even then, I'm really not sure.


----------

